# Software for detecting missing files?



## quantum (Jun 2, 2013)

anyone know of any program that finds a gap in a sequence of RAW or jpeg files (or any other for that matter) ?

After downloading a buch of cards into a folder I usually check that the total number matches with the difference between last and first file numbers. But if you have 1200 shots it would be great to find out which numbers are actually missing if any...

John


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't know of any, and they might struggle with multiple cameras, though I know of people who number their cards and have checklists. So they note down the first and last numbers as they are using the cards and tick these off against files imported. Overkill for many people, but useful where it's critical not to lose a single frame.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jun 2, 2013)

Why not simply use windows explorer to drag and drop all of the files from the card into the destination folder.  Tell windows to skip the duplicates, if there are any new files copied, I think that they will be highlighted.


----------



## Fcris (Jun 3, 2013)

I also would like to know about such tools. I haven't heard about them and don't sure that they exist.


----------



## quantum (Jun 3, 2013)

Fcris said:


> I also would like to know about such tools. I haven't heard about them and don't sure that they exist.



Amazed if there wern;t quite a few people who'd find this of use. There must be something out there but darned if I can find it.

John


----------

